# The Kids



## rule6660 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just thought i would share pictures of my kids 

This is Artamis











Spike





Gizmo





Slash and Mike





An old picture of Zues





Zues





Chomper





Bird





Bird and Chomper





And Hadies


----------



## DZLife (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww, I LOVE that rtb!


----------

